# Setting drag for Bull Reds on bottom?



## Scallen (Aug 31, 2017)

Woo hoo! It looks like we will be getting to come on down to Brunswick on the 9th and fish out of our new boat for the first time. Weather looks spotty, so we will probably just target bull reds in the inlet, so we can run back to dock if something rolls in.

My question is: How do y'all set your drags for bottom fishing bull reds. We will be using circle hooks and cut baits. Do you set your drags hard and let them hook up on the take? Or, do you set them light and tighten up once they move off with the bait? We do have a couple of rods with a Shimono Baitrunner and a Penn Spinfisher V Live Liner, so we canset them light if need be.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 31, 2017)

I do my fishing from the pier and the beach.  I have experimented with a moderately tight drag and moderately loose drag while fishing circles.  I have found that if the drag is too tight, the fish would knock the rod, move off, then drop the bait before hooking up.   I have found that it's best to fish with a moderately loose drag.  Let the fish begin to move off with the bait, then get tight and stay tight on the fish.  I'll let the fish pull drag for maybe 3 or 4 seconds before engaging the drag to where I want to fight the fish.  That's about the time it takes me to get up from my beach chair and get to the rod.  I don't set the hook, but I will lean into the fish a little bit to make sure the hook has found its spot.  If you pick up the rod while he's swimming off, you should have him.  If he drops it, or slacks the rod up, he or a friend usually comes and gets in pretty quick.  Once I'm hooked up, I get the drag pretty tight to get the fish in quick and back into the water.
SB


----------



## sea trout (Aug 31, 2017)

We use penn senators. We have the drags set tight to where they can barely pull it out when we point at them but it's locked down at 90 degrees.
We set the bait alerts on while cut bait on circle hooks waits to be eaten. we'll tell stories, listen to the radio and chill out till the bait alert clicks away. Then we'll pick up the rod, lock the spool, wait for the fish pull, then we'll reel fast and pull towards 90 degrees at same time. The drag is already set.

For reels without bait alerts IDK. The above reply sound awesome. I don't pay attention enough, I've lost many a rods to the water bottom fishin for big fish. They strike when I'm not ready! Bait alert is my friend!!
Good luck man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Aug 31, 2017)

Using circle hooks, I keep my drags set just tight enough to keep the line tight against the weight.   The fish will swim off with little resistance.  I just pick up the rod and tighten the drag to fight the fish.   If a fish takes it and runs, hook-ups are about 100%.


----------



## Scallen (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks, guys. Sounds like the bait runners will be just the ticket for this then, as we can set the bait drag and fighting drag independently. Cant wait to take the new boat out. Hopefully we will get to tangle with a few.


----------

